# need a camera under 25k



## sid25290 (Jun 14, 2011)

hay guys
i want to buy a camera under 25k
i am looking into nikon p500
canon sx30is
and sony hx100v
by the way i love this sony camera
i want to know when is this camera going to launch in india
is this the best choice?
i want a camera with dslr camera look
good optical zoom
and manual zoom and focus will be great
this sony hx100v looks awesome
it is already launched in uae and usa
sony announced it along with hx9v which is already launched
so any idea
or u can suggest any better camera
my first priority is good pics
not much into recording and all
but dslr type look is necessary
i dont want a dslr though bcoz cant keep buying lenses and too much moisture problem here
i heard that u have to clean the camera and have to take good care of a dslr
so avoiding it
any help will be appreciated
thanks in advance


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

Go for the Panasonic FZ40. Period.


----------

